# compile error gnome-screensaver



## MarcoB (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

Since about a week I have a problem portupgrading gnome-screensaver. It exits with:
...

```
In file included from phosphor.c:42:
/usr/local/include/util.h:95: error: expected identifier or '(' before '/' token
/usr/local/include/util.h:119: error: expected identifier or '(' before '/' token
/usr/local/include/util.h:159: error: expected identifier or '(' before '/' token
In file included from phosphor.c:42:
/usr/local/include/util.h:197:8: warning: extra tokens at end of #endif directive
phosphor.c: In function 'launch_text_generator':
phosphor.c:1265: warning: implicit declaration of function 'forkpty'
phosphor.c:1265: warning: nested extern declaration of 'forkpty'
gmake[1]: *** [phosphor.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver-gnome-hacks/work/xscreensaver-5.10/hacks'
gmake: *** [all] Error 5
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver-gnome-hacks.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver-gnome-hacks.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-screensaver.
*** Error code 1
...
```

Anyone an idea what causes this?

Thanks in advance,
Marco


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 10, 2010)

I found a bug report from 6 jears ago (!) with the same problem. It seems that libutils interferes with gnome-screensaver. After deinstalling lang/libutils, gnome-screensaver installs fine. I don't know how libutils got installed because it doesn't seem to be used by anything.


----------

